# TMC Nutrasoil or Colombo Florabase



## Crossocheilus (25 Jun 2014)

So which is better, I want a black soil substrate,  preferably with as small a grain size as possible (colombo has huge grains) opinions on both please,  what do you guys think?[DOUBLEPOST=1403712855][/DOUBLEPOST]I want know nutrient levels,  grain size, ammonia, how long it lasts/does it turn to mush,  very dusty? Very light? Etc
Thanks


----------



## Alastair (26 Jun 2014)

In Terms of grain size your after definitely tmc nutrasoil. Has a very nice small round grain size. It's also not as light as the columbo florabase and in all the time I've used it it'd never turned to mush etc. Gave off very little if any dust 
And fed plants very well. As with most soils it will give off a little ammonia for a couple of weeks. 
Columbo do smaller grain size but it works out very expensive as they aren't sold in the full bag sizes. 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crossocheilus (26 Jun 2014)

Thanks Alastair, ok so now I'm wondering about ada aquasoil amazonia vs tmc nutrasoil? Any thoughts?  The tmc seems very pricey...
Does any one have any idea whether complete soil substrates are especially better than base layer capped with sand type substrates?


----------



## ceg4048 (27 Jun 2014)

Please review http://ukaps.org/forum/threads/flora-max-v-eco-complete.13801/#post-143731

Cheers,


----------

